# changing board to goofy



## beggionahorseho

hi is it possible for a regular board to go goofy im goofy and my frend told me i should just turn the festings(bindings im not sure of the word in englis) around. and one foot should turn staight ahead and other a littlebit twisted


----------



## Guest

Yes, it is completly possible to do that, just rotate/flip the bindings around so the hi-backs are on the right side of the board..As for the the angle of the bindings just have them set up to what feels comfortable to you. On my board i have mine set up 15degrees in the front and -12 in the back just play with it untill it feels right:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowjoe

Basically snowboards have a nose and a tail, the only thing that decides if its goofy or regular is the way the bindings are. If the right foot binding is by the nose then it'll ride goofy.

The straight angle back foot I have seen alot in europe, my instructor there when I was first learning to ride made me do that. However most Snow Schools in North America especially will recommend a negative angle on the back foot as it's more versatile for riding the whole mountain, and aids your basic stance as well. So front binding angled towards the nose and back binding angled towards the tail. The back foot is usually angled less than or the same as the front foot, only rare weirdo's angle is more. I ride 15 -15 as I ride a true twin board and alot of switch, like forumrider said its up to you to find whats comfortable.


----------



## beggionahorseho

FORUMRIDER12321 said:


> Yes, it is completly possible to do that, just rotate/flip the bindings around so the hi-backs are on the right side of the board..As for the the angle of the bindings just have them set up to what feels comfortable to you. On my board i have mine set up 15degrees in the front and -12 in the back just play with it untill it feels right:thumbsup:


how do you know how it turns is the wider side suppost to be back og and i think it´s softer on the other(I know i just started out)


----------



## legallyillegal

Wide and long and soft is the nose.

Narrow and short and stiff is the tail.

The toplayer graphics will hint you as to the downhill direction.


----------



## romesaz

legallyillegal said:


> Wide and long and soft is the nose.
> 
> Narrow and short and stiff is the tail.
> 
> The toplayer graphics will hint you as to the downhill direction.


What he's saying is that if you're looking at the board, the nose will point UP if you can read the text (if any) on the board without having to stand on your head  .


----------



## beggionahorseho

romesaz said:


> What he's saying is that if you're looking at the board, the nose will point UP if you can read the text (if any) on the board without having to stand on your head  .


i don´t understand if the boards upright the wide side is suppost tu turn up and the bindins right


----------



## legallyillegal




----------



## Bones

beggionahorseho said:


> how do you know how it turns is the wider side suppost to be back og and i think it´s softer on the other(I know i just started out)


I think you're getting lost in the language (or I am)

The board rides in the same direction no matter what stance.

The nose goes down the hill. Look at the graphics to figure out which is the nose. If you can't tell from the graphics, measure from the outside screw holes to the nearest end of the board. Generally, bindings are a little offset toward the back, so the longer measurement is the nose, the shorter is the tail.

For regular, your bindings face to the right. For goofy, your bindings face to the left. It's just a question of unscrewing the bindings, rotating them 180 degrees and screwing them back down.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

this thread makes my brain hurt!

i do not know whether to be enraged / stupefied / laffin my arse off!


----------



## Penguin

legallyillegal said:


>


best picture ever! :thumbsup:


----------



## beggionahorseho

legallyillegal said:


>


haha yeah thank you


----------



## PaoloSmythe

legallyillegal said:


>


are those bindings flow? 

newsflash....

due to the stumpiness of the tail and greater taper of the nose on one of my boards, the rearward section seems wider than the nose... even tho in fact, they are both the same width.

nice cartoon, but generalisations tend to only be correct on the minoriity of times.....

confusion to continue?


----------



## beggionahorseho

PaoloSmythe said:


> this thread makes my brain hurt!
> 
> i do not know whether to be enraged / stupefied / laffin my arse off!


yeah man your really hardcore with those internet mussles


----------



## PaoloSmythe

_Mytilus edulis_

tasty with garlic butter!


----------



## beggionahorseho

PaoloSmythe said:


> _Mytilus edulis_
> 
> tasty with garlic butter!


i speak icelandic and littlebit of english this is an english forum so speak english


----------



## PaoloSmythe

beggionahorseho said:


> i speak icelandic and littlebit of english this is an english forum so speak english


i could ask the same of you.... only i have the good grace not to.


----------



## beggionahorseho

well it´s ok bc you understand me i din´t understand what you were writing that´s the diffrense


----------



## PaoloSmythe

clearly my giving the benefit of doubt was wasted.

next time, when things do not add up, i suggest you use google!

tis a wonderful thing! but would probably have negated the creation of this thread.....?


----------



## beggionahorseho

i do what i want+


----------



## PaoloSmythe

beggionahorseho said:


> i do what i want+


you go girl!


----------



## PaoloSmythe

Snowolf said:


> To change a board from regular to goofy, simply rotate the bindings 180 degrees so that the right foot is now in the front binding. That is all there is to it.


ha! try twisting your binders 180! it won't work 

your body might face the right way, but your feet wont! (unless you have a zero - zero stance)

pedantism wins! go on! try doing that to a duck stance. rah!


----------



## beggionahorseho

PaoloSmythe said:


> you go girl!


haha that made my night


----------



## PaoloSmythe

beggionahorseho said:


> haha that made my night


tis a good thing:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## beggionahorseho

PaoloSmythe said:


> tis a good thing:thumbsup::laugh:


:laugh: yes it is


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> Damn, this is`nt rocket science. There are three basic types of boards; directional, directional twin and twin tip. On a directional board, the binding inserts are set back to some degree or another. The end with the greatest distance from the tip and the first set of inserts is the nose. On may, the nose is wider than the tail so it floats better in pow. A directional twin will have the setback, but not the different shaped nose from tail. A true twin has no setback and both tail and nose are identical. On these boards, it matters not which end goes first. Generally, though the graphics is a dead give away. To change a board from regular to goofy, simply rotate the bindings 180 degrees so that the right foot is now in the front binding. That is all there is to it.


Even with Snowolf giving to "smart person"/logical explanation.. The insanity and confusion that resides in this thread is AMAZING hahaha


----------



## beggionahorseho

*lolaafd*



FORUMRIDER12321 said:


> Even with Snowolf giving to "smart person"/logical explanation.. The insanity and confusion that resides in this thread is AMAZING hahaha


lol... but i got i´ve turned em around:thumbsup:


----------



## PaoloSmythe

and so it ends....

or does it....?


----------



## beggionahorseho

PaoloSmythe said:


> and so it ends....
> 
> or does it....?


oohhh no it aint ova biach.. givin up are ya?


----------



## PaoloSmythe

oh my!






gagillion charac


----------



## beggionahorseho

PaoloSmythe said:


> oh my!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gagillion charac


here comes the spanish angain



mjerda


----------



## Guest

beggionahorseho said:


> here comes the spanish angain


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

:dunno:


----------



## PaoloSmythe

beggionahorseho said:


> here comes the spanish angain
> 
> 
> 
> mjerda


i knew they would be involved in this some how!

its always the case!

basque i'll bet!


----------

